# Joseph Campbell Preserve Co.



## kranked003 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

 I'm a new member representing my father's dug bottles. He is not internet savy, so I am looking for info for him.

 This one is a Joseph Campbell Preserve Co. bottle.  Does anyone have any info on it?  Look at the closure.  there are three rectangular flanges around the lip.  It is the only one in his collection with that top.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## kranked003 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is a shot of the closure.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 8, 2009)

This is the Campbell Soup Co. you know of today. The company started in 1869.  They registered trademarks for different catsups in 1905.  Yours is a common catsup bottle.   It's probably worth $5.00 -15.00 as a guess.  Not sure how long they used that bottle style,( they were using it in 1911)  but the lug type finish was common in the 1920-1940 time period.  You can probably Google the company for more details.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2009)

Ketchup or sauce but bottles embossed Joseph Campbell Preserve Co. were in use between 1892 and 1897. After that history is fuzzy on the types of bottles that were used. Luged lip bottles were in use from the early 1890s until nearly 1930. I have seen alot of the crown top soup bottles with and without lables but that is the first lug top. I would say closer to $45 unless someone prives me wrong.


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 8, 2009)

There is one being offered up on ebay right now as a "buy it now" item.  They dropped the price from 22.00 to $19.80.  Doesn't appear to be much interest, it is probably priced to high still.  I'm going with "beendiggin" it's probably a 5 to 10 dollar bottle, I think 15 is pushing it.  It isn't rare and there isn't a lot of eye appeal to it and it is a TOC item (turn of the century).

http://cgi.ebay.com/EARLY-JOSEPH-CAMPBELL-PURPLE-CATSUP-BOTTLE-HAND-BLOWN_W0QQitemZ190276016287QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20081225?IMSfp=TL081225111003r38810


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 8, 2009)

> Ketchup or sauce but bottles embossed Joseph Campbell Preserve Co. were in use between 1892 and 1897. After that history is fuzzy on the types of bottles that were used.


 
 I did a little more research on this bottle design. This link will take you to the patent design page for this bottle.  This patent design was issued in Jan. 1901, which is mentioned in Zumwalt's book, pg. 70.  That should help date it. 
http://www.google.com/patents?id=-KpwAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=bottle+design&rview=1&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=0_1#PPA1,M1


----------



## Stardust (Jan 8, 2009)

Paul,
 Happy New Year!...
 This is a really cool page. I just bookmarked it so I can  go back and play around with it later....
 thanks for finding it and sharing...[]


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Google patent search...you can type in any type of bottle and get some interesting pics..  []


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2009)

OK ye of little faith....I wasn't just spouting out dates. Here is the proof of what I was saying. You must read carefully and pay atention to the dates and company dates. There really is alot of info, dates and name change info on the net. Also understand that concentrated soup and condensed soup are two different things.

http://www.practicallyedible.com/edible.nsf/encyclopaedia!openframeset&frame=Right&Src=/edible.nsf/pages/josephcampbellopendocument


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> OK ye of little faith....I wasn't just spouting out dates. Here is the proof of what I was saying. You must read carefully and pay atention to the dates and company dates. There really is alot of info, dates and name change info on the net. Also understand that concentrated soup and condensed soup are two different things.
> 
> http://www.practicallyedible.com/edible.nsf/encyclopaedia!openframeset&frame=Right&Src=/edible.nsf/pages/josephcampbellopendocument


 I'm a little confused on what you are trying to say here.  1st of all, that is a toc sauce bottle.  Just because the name "Joseph A. Campbell Preserve Company." came to be in 1892 does not mean that the bottle was made in 1892.  And just because they started making condensed soup in 1897 does not mean that they stopped making preserves.  And what does concentrated soup and condensed soup have to do with this ketchup bottle?  If I read the history correctly, the name didn't change from "Joseph A. Campbell Preserve Company" until 1922 when they changed it to "Campbell Soup Company".  That tells me the bottle could have been made from 1892 to 1922.  Throw in the patent information from the link "beendiggin" shared and I think that narrows it down to *1901 to 1922*.  

 It is still a nice bottle if you collect foods and it would be a keeper for me even though foods aren't a favorite category.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Kranked, can you post a couple of pics of the base and the lip?   I'm wondering if it's abm or not....that would help...


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 9, 2009)

I;ve seen prices ranging from my table......1 dollar to 35 at Shupp's grove, Pa.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats a pretty wide range.....what makes it a dollar vs. 35.00...the customer or the bottle?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2009)

The point is that they used this bottle style before the turn of the century and that ketchup is not the only thing that was put in them. The Joseph Campbell & Co and Joseph Campbell & Bros were being use in the early 1870s until 1892. His bottle could be as old as 1892. There are several lip finishes used on the bottle after 1892 and the square luged lip was from the early 1890s. the patent from 1901 was for the slip lug bottle which was very popular in the early 1900s until the late 1920s or early 1930s and was to ease puting the lid back on..


----------



## kranked003 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll try and get better pics for the top and bottom. Im pretty sure it is a hand applied top.  there is some real clear uneveness around the top just below the lugs.  also the bottom is smooth and has no markings.

 Thanks for all of the posts!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 13, 2009)

I see them quite often. Typically selling for a few bucks at best.
 A nice historic bottle but pretty common.


----------

